# Growing up!!



## txminipinto (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought I would give everyone a "ahhh, how cute" moment today. Patches attended her first show last weekend and handled it very well. Here's a candid shot of her taking in all the action around her! :bgrin







She wasn't at all fazed by the commotion, even had her very 1st bath there as well!



: You couldn't breed a more sensible filly!


----------



## crponies (Apr 27, 2007)

That is a cute pic. It looks like she wants a turn at being the handler. :bgrin


----------



## EAD Minis (May 4, 2007)

*That is deffinetly an "awww" pic.She looks very relaxed and unfased by all the hussel!!*


----------



## MBhorses (May 4, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats.

she looks like she is a fast learner.


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 6, 2007)

Awww! Very Sweet!!!



:



:


----------



## Leeana (May 6, 2007)

I really really really like her!!!! She is so pretty, i will take one just like her exept in miniature size lol.

Did i mention i liked her? :bgrin


----------



## txminipinto (May 7, 2007)

Well, Leeana she's sold.



: Don't hate yourself, she only measured in at 30" at this show! :new_shocked: She's a midget. But I don't think she'll stay under. I have a half sibling that should be arriving by the end of the month (hopefully sooner than later!) and her dam was bred back to a Rock E son. If things go as planned, that might be one I hold back.

I finally have her show pics and I'll post them as soon as I get some time.


----------



## txminipinto (May 7, 2007)

: As promised, here are her show ring debute pictures! She's such a little diva!



:






Patches, Leah Johnson, and I.






"The proud breeder" shot. :aktion033:

Yikes! HUGE pics. sorry.....



:


----------



## Leeana (May 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, i love her!!! :lol:

Congrats, you have a right to be a proud breeder



:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 19, 2007)

She is really a pretty flashy shetland filly, too bad she is sold already, I would welcome her at our barn anytime, she looks like our AMHR stallion "Lordy" here at Coventry Lane and she has those blue eyes as well. The people that bought her are very lucky. I have been watching her since you had her posted from the beginning. You should be a proud breeder, I know I would be.


----------



## txminipinto (May 21, 2007)

Thank you all so very much!



: Her new owners are very lucky indeed and they can't wait to pick her up at Congress. This little girl is just as smart as she can be.....we trimmed feet this weekend and reclipped everyone for the up coming Area show and she's an old pro now! I'm expecting a half sibling any day now, and I just hope it's as sensible as it's sister. I do have to say that compared to these pictures, she's maturing very nicely! Seems to have a little more length in her neck and is very up right. I can't wait to get some more show pictures to post! :lol:


----------



## Leeana (May 21, 2007)

Ohh i am going to have to find you at Congress and see this girl in person!

I dont know what it is about her, i think its those HUGE blue eyes.

Your going to have to post pics when her *sister* arrives






: :bgrin :bgrin

I cant stop looking at her LOL!

Leeana


----------



## txminipinto (May 22, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Ohh i am going to have to find you at Congress and see this girl in person!
> 
> I dont know what it is about her, i think its those HUGE blue eyes.
> 
> ...


Leeana, keep thinking "sister"!!!



: And by all means, come find me at Congress! I look pretty serious at the shows, but I love to chat! :saludando:


----------

